# sorry



## Mr.karate (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't know what happened I have know idea why my message was posted twice and I don't know how to delete one of them sorry about that


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2003)

No worries. I deleted the duplicate. You can always PM a mod. about things like this if you'd like an extra copy deleted.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

